# Akadama substrate



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm also interested in this and how does it fare vs fluval stratum or ada soil (besides ammonia leeching). Seems very popular from what i've been reading on forums.


----------



## krillkill (Oct 2, 2010)

I've heard its very much like aquasoil but without the ammonia leeching and nutrients. What worries me is the breakdown of akadama. If it completely dissolves in a year or two then its not worth the trouble for me.

Does anyone know the difference between brands? I can pick up a 18L bag locally but its not the double red line brand but the "power up!" brand.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

I've had it up in for a several months in my fry tank and it hasn't broken down at all. Also have it in a high tech tank and my plants seem too love it. I did a thin dust of peat underneath it along with some root tabs. I would take it any day over fluval stratum, no experience with aqua soil.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

As long as it's "hard type", it should be fine. As far as I know, the double red line brand is the most popular "hard type" soil. I cannot speak to the hardness of other brands, but be careful, because Imke on shrimpnow bought some akadama of a different brand, and it dissolved in a matter of weeks into a bed of mud.

I have been using akadama double red line for about 2 months now, and it seems to be fine. No visible breakdown, and no problems with ammonia.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Well I know what im using in my next shrim tank. Never had stratum only ada soil. I hear akadana lowers ph better in a test at shrimpnow


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Akadama.didn't lower pH as well as Ada soil in my water, but it works good anyways


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> Akadama.didn't lower pH as well as Ada soil in my water, but it works good anyways


Did you mean it as "Mine doesn't lower PH as much as ADA soil" ? Just curious because the way it was worded could be confusing. 

Mine lowers ph well too 6.5~ if I remember correctly, but I hear aquasoil goes down too 5.8~ or something like that. Keep in mind it has alot too do with your water, very hard water for WC's and top offs are going too greatly deplete your soils buffer capabilities.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah, akadama buffers my water to 5.5, ada buffers to 5.0


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

I just don't like the look. So not uniformed and big pieces. + bright brown.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

'Cap' it with something cheap.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah, that's one of my complaints too. I mean, ot looks nice, not a terrible color, but so hard to see shrimp on it because its light


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Not if the shrimp is dark/white. :hihi:

But if you like see through shrimp or lighter shrimp, I see your point. My K14's and Black tigers look fine in Akadama but I have a really hard time looking for my Fire Yellows. lol


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi All,

I went out and looked at the Double Red Line Akadama last week. It is fairly hard, definitely harder than my Amazonia I, and comes in two sizes: Medium and Fine. Medium is a larger grain size than ADA Amazonia I. The fine is about the same size as Amazona I but has smaller grains as well. The color looks more like a fired light brown clay product.


----------



## nilocg (Jul 12, 2010)

krillkill said:


> I've heard its very much like aquasoil but without the ammonia leeching and nutrients. What worries me is the breakdown of akadama. If it completely dissolves in a year or two then its not worth the trouble for me.
> 
> Does anyone know the difference between brands? I can pick up a 18L bag locally but its not the double red line brand but the "power up!" brand.


Just did a quick google search and the first mention I saw of the power up brand is that it was too soft: Second post in this thread: http://bonsaistudygroup.com/general-discussion/akadama/


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> Yeah, akadama buffers my water to 5.5, ada buffers to 5.0


quick question, I thought shrimp like acid water, but not too much. I thought 6.0ph is lowest... so 5.0 is preferred? 

+ my api ph kit can only read 6.0 ph lowest... how to test lower than 6.0?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

It's not the same with everyone. My water is magical and has a low ph already. My shrimp do fine in 5 ph though. I cannot raise pH in my tanks, not even with baking soda. I measure pH with live pH monitors in my tanks calibrated regularly


----------

